# BUG REPORT: Fwd/Rev Skip durations cut in half



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

My 921 gets into a state in which the (30 second) forward skip button advances only 15 seconds, and the reverse skip button moces back 5 seconds instead of 10.

This has happened more than once while viewing recorded programs, but I haven't figured out the pattern yet.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Need to know what you're doing to get the 921 into this state so that it can be reproduced. So, when you nail down the pattern, please post it.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Need to know what you're doing to get the 921 into this state so that it can be reproduced. So, when you nail down the pattern, please post it.


Mark -
I generally don't even post at all until I can reproduce. Since this has happened more than once, I thought I'd put it out there in case someone else is able to see the pattern before I do.


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

I have experience this problem too, but I have only specifically noticed it during a football game, which was over 3 hours long...Makes me wonder if it's related to the program length.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

mcowher said:


> I have experience this problem too, but I have only specifically noticed it during a football game, which was over 3 hours long...Makes me wonder if it's related to the program length.


No, I've gotten it with a half hour recording.


----------



## Tool408 (Dec 8, 2003)

peterd said:


> My 921 gets into a state in which the (30 second) forward skip button advances only 15 seconds, and the reverse skip button moces back 5 seconds instead of 10.
> 
> This has happened more than once while viewing recorded programs, but I haven't figured out the pattern yet.


Maybe the 921 doesn't perform like a 501,508,510 series receiver?



peterd said:


> DISH 500, duals & SW44 +
> 300 @148 w. cascaded SW21s


Are you still using Legacy LNBF's?
And if so... WHY???

:nono: :nono2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It certainly appears to me that the 921 skip forward and skip back work the same as the 5xx series receivers. I haven't been able to recreate this on my 921. Do you guys have any more information yet that you can provide?

And maybe the legacy equipment is still being used because he doesn't want to put $200+ into dishpro equipment if he doesn't have to? I went dishpro because I only had 3 lines running into my house and didn't want to run a 4th. So the $200 dishpro upgrade was a good thing for me.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I think that I have figured out the pattern to this. It depends on which channel you are watching. Seems strange, but it is consistently doing it. I played around with this for an hour today, so it might be different at some other time.

On all of the standard def channels I have checked, it is 30 seconds. On the HD channels it varies:

ESPNHD 15 seconds
DSCHD 20
HDOHD and SHOHD 25
HDNET and DHNMV 30

HDNET and DHNMV were showing programs that were not listed as HD in the guide, all others were listed as HD. I'll try it again later to see if a HD program does make a difference.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm still getting these times. Whether or not it is showing an HD program doesn't seem to matter. Can somebody else confirm this?


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Interesting, ESPNHD originates in 720p and the others are 1080i... wonder if that has anything to do with it.. SJ


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

Perhaps there is some algorithm that takes the data rate of the channel into consideration, and there is a bug in there.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

From a software programming point of view, I just find it very strange that it would vary from channel to channel. DSCHD and HDNET have the best pictures, so I assume that they would have less compression than the others, but the times don't match that.

Is this affecting all 921's? Anybody NOT seeing the time skip differences? It's easy to check, just pause for 30 seconds, hit skip, pause and see how many seconds are left. I do "pause for 2 minutes, hit skip 4 times, pause " just to average it out.


----------



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

I have confirmed that my 921 has the same skip times as yours.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

It's not just the skip, it's also the Fast Forward and Fast Reverse that is different. I noticed that the 4X ff was slow, so I timed them. With 1 minute of ff or fr, the program moved by:

...........HBOHD..........SD Channel
4xff......2m.................2m30s
4xfr......4m.................8m
15xff...13m................22m
15fr.....15m................22m
60xff....90m...............90m
60xfr....80m...............80m

The 8 minutes at SD 4xfr is the real oddball.  The 60x is not very accurate, as the time it takes to push the buttton 3 times throws off the timing.

I have a boxing match scheduled to record on the 510. I'll use the round timer to see how fast the 510 fast forwards.

This is not a major bug compared to some of the other problems, but here it is anyway.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't think it is as simple as the times varying channel-by-channel. I haven't been able to discern the pattern, but sometimes the skip times are right on while at others they are off!


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Peter
You could be right. There are probably a lot of variables that we don't know about.

Every time that I noticed this, I was on an HD channel, so I spent most of my time playing with them. I checked about 10 SD channels at random. 

I have checked the skip 4 or 5 times on the HD channels in the last few days and am getting consistant results. The fast forward/reverse was tedious, so I just did one SD, HBOHD and DSCHD.

Are you are sometimes seeing less than 30 on some SD channels? Or are you sometimes seeing 30 on ESPN etc.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

peter- simplyfy your tests and make new observations.

Try this, see if you can vary the time with just one channel.

Try to vary the duration of the button hold down.

Try to vary the interval between the skip ahead presses. 

FWIW- I have noticed that if I push the skip ahead button once it is 30 seconds. Push it again right away and it is 15 seconds. etc. Increase the duration between skip ahead button presses and it is 30 seconds each time. The faster I push the button the shorter the skip ahead. It seems to have three increments as 30 seconds, 15 seconds and 5 seconds. I have not actually performed a test array but this is just a casual observation while learning what it does. I didn't consider it a bug. 

The FF and FR does change but I don't believe it is related to real time. It just appears to be a toggle of relative speed.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Don
I have a Pronto 3000 remote that I have programmed 4 buttons: skip 1, 2, 4 and 6 times. This gives (or should anyway  ) skip forward 30s, 1m, 2m and 3m. This takes the "human" factor out. I get the same results: ESPNHD skips 15 sec, HBOHD skips 25 sec and HDNET skips 30 sec for all buttons. Every SD channel I have checked skips 30 sec.


It doesn't matter if the program is recorded on the drive or live. It's not tied to program content. A ESPNHD hockey game where the camera is constantly moving and "talking heads" both skip 15 sec. 

I rechecked the fast forward/reverse times on recorded HD and SD programs. I get similar results to the "live" test except that the live test is adding time to the counter, so differences are to be expected.

The 510 speeds for a recorded program are what they should be except 4xfr is 8x and 15xff is about 25. Not sure why they are different, but it was consistant on 3 different programs.

I'm going to get a life now. :lol:


----------

